# 94 sentra automatic seat belt



## pulse0 (Mar 21, 2014)

anyone know where I could find a automatic seat belt for my 1994 Nissan Sentra? I've looked everywhere just cant find one. Im from Canada not a lot of the junk yards have Nissan parts so that was a dead end. and the previous owner cut the fray off the seat belt so it isn't covered under the warranty any longer

Cant get it safetied without it and i can only imagine the cost to have it changed to a manual belt.


----------



## Otto Preminger (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a 1994 XE w/1.6 liter engine sedan. THe LH automatic shoulder seat belt does not move - not an electrical problem, but the cable that runs the belt back and forth has become frayed and will not move past a certain point.


----------

